# Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!



## Zander Pille (29. März 2013)

Hallo leute,
ich überlege mir eine Bolo zuzulegen. Sie sollte so um die 6 Meter sein und nicht all zu teuer. Ich wollte nicht über 100 € gehen aber wenn Ihr was vorschlagt das super ist und das Gelt werd ist geht auch bissel drüber |rolleyes

Ich plane die Rute für den Einsatz in einem Seeer verkrauteten See mit Seerosen (5 meter weit bis zum Freiwasser) auf Karpfen und Schleie zu gehen. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren da schon ein Monster drangehabt aber drann ist ja nicht gleich raus#q#q#q

Wenn die Rute am Anfang auch mal einen Drill Fehler verzeit wäre das auch gut. 

Über hilfreiche Vorschläge freue ich mich sehr.
Bitte mit Link zum jeweiligen Produkt.

Ich hab mich noch nicht auf irgendeine Rute eingeschossen also bin ich auch nicht voreingenommen!!!:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Eine Stellfischrute 
*Gewicht 580 g
Länge 6,5 m*



Schlanke und leichte High Density IM-7 Caron Stellfisch-Rute beispielsweise für das Überbrücken von Kraut und Seerosen. 
 
Transport-Länge: 1.35m
Wurfgewicht: 35-130   

60€


----------



## Zander Pille (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Hast du einen Link für die Rute?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Das war so meine erste Idee #h

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem=&item=370782104978&ebayCategoryId=59247


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...LLFISH-700-700m50g-Neuheit-2013_p22852_x2.htm

ich habs das isss sie#6


----------



## Zander Pille (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Die ist aber ein bischen sehr weit von meinen 100€ entfernt |bigeyes
die erste hört sich intressant an hast du da irgendwelche erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Ganz lange her in den 70iger jahren als Allroundrute
zum stippen,
auf Hecht,
ich liebte diese langen Ruten 
damals glaube ich,DAM


----------



## Zander Pille (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Habt ihr noch ein paar vorschläge;+


----------



## Fr33 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Hmm.... ne Stellfischrute und ne Bolo sind 2 paar Schuhe... sollte man beachten und entsprechend die Frage stellen was man will....

Solange du keine 25Pfd Karpfen regelmäßig drann hast - würde ne Bolo reichen.

Was gescheites, was man länger in der Hand halten kann fängt m.M aber erst bei 130€ an ...


----------



## elodia (29. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Hi,

Ich kann dir die Yad la spezia bolo empfehlen kostet in 6m ca 80 euro und wiegt dabei 300gr. Ich angel die auch, ist ne schöne rute.


----------



## Zander Pille (30. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm.... ne Stellfischrute und ne Bolo sind 2 paar Schuhe... sollte man beachten und entsprechend die Frage stellen was man will....
> 
> Solange du keine 25Pfd Karpfen regelmäßig drann hast - würde ne Bolo reichen.
> 
> Was gescheites, was man länger in der Hand halten kann fängt m.M aber erst bei 130€ an ...



beim Stippen auf Köfis (ohne Gummizug) Krieg ich nen 20 pfünder noch so grad ausgedrillt:g 
Bischen Fersengelt muss ich dann aber auf den ersten paar metern schon geben |rolleyes

Die Größten sollen sich bei uns so auf 35-40 pfund belaufen.

Welche Ruten hättest du denn da ab 130€ im Kopf?


----------



## Zander Pille (30. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Rute?

Browning Bolo Ambition Pro 7m 575 Gramm


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Nix!
Da ist die Yad bei weitem besser.

Allerdings schreibst du ja was von Fische ausm Kraut zerren und dafür erscheinen mir Bolos zu schwach.
Du solltest mal ein paar Bolos und Stellfischruten inne Hand nehmen um herauszufinden wieviel Kraft die haben und was du glaubst zu brauchen.


Es gibt auch etwas kräftigere Bolos von z.B. Shimano ( die TE7 Serien) aber nicht für n Hunni.#d


----------



## Zander Pille (30. März 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Welcher Angelladen im plz gebiet zwei hat denn ne schöne Auswahl a n Bolos und Stellfischruten in ol kann man das vergessen...


----------



## Zander Pille (2. April 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Hat hier echt niemand einen Tipp wo ich mir ein paar nette Bolos und Stellfischruten anschauen kann?;+
Ich bin am verzweifeln#q#q#q#q


----------



## Fr33 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Bologneserute fürs Angeln auf Karpfen und Schleie?!*

Wir kommen nicht aus deiner Ecke  Zudem sind Boloruten und vorallem Stellfischruten keine "Moderuten". D.h. wird hier eh schwer was zu finden... da viele Händler sich auf Feeder, Spinnruten etc. eingeschossen haben....

Bolos sind nicht gerade die häufig gesuchten und gefischten Ruten....


----------

